# canverting 6ft tank into woma enclosure



## dale1988 (Mar 11, 2011)

hey guys have bought a big 6 foot fish tank i am wondering how i could convert it into a a tank for my woma im not sure how id go about making lid thats all any suggestions?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 11, 2011)

What are the dimensions. You could make a lid out of timber with mesh in it for ventilation.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 11, 2011)

i cant see a woma liking a all glass enclosure it would probably make it very skittish.


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 11, 2011)

i meant converting by the way excuse my grammar lol i was thinking a mess one for ventilation but how would i even do that obviously a tanke can just push mesh off freely sitting on top of tank and also dont want foreign objecs making there wy into enclosure

6foot long by 2 wide and 2 high.what would be wrong with all glass i was going to put it on reptile sand also


----------



## russellman (Mar 12, 2011)

If you wanna use the glass tank. Id suggest making a backgound on the back and 2 sides. All glass enclosures can stress snakes cause it feels open to them. Or if u dont wanna make on buy aquarium backgrounds from the pet store. O and glass doesnt hold heat very well and its hard to get a good temperature gradient.


----------



## bump73 (Mar 12, 2011)

Fish tanks are for fish, either buy or make a proper enclosure. You'll have more problems with temperature regulation and making it secure than it is worth. 

Ben


----------



## gillsy (Mar 12, 2011)

It's a waste of a tank if your going to keep a woma in it. Get Merten's Water Monitors. I've just made a lid of a tank, i'm in the process of staining the timber it works great, i'll post pics when i'm finished.


----------



## Troyster (Mar 12, 2011)

i keep all my snakes in converted fish tanks and have NEVER experienced any problems. 
I do have a sheet of styro foam as backing aswell as under the tank to help retain heat during the cooler months.
I keep Murray Darlings, Black and Gold Jungles and Black Headed Pythons in this way and they are all healthy animals with great appetites leading me to believe they arent stressed at all.

Dale1988, if you would like pics of my enclosures to use as a reference for heat layout etc let me know and ill post/send some to you?


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 12, 2011)

yeah mate id really appreciate it i really need to get my woma into something bigger as its in the container i got off the person i bought the snake of he said it would last a few more months but he really doesent seem to be happy and in my opinion its a tad small for him so need to upgrade him asap

anyone else that uses tanks please show me some picks of what kind of lid setup you use cheers


----------



## ozziepythons (Mar 12, 2011)

Converted fish tanks can make appropriate reptile vivariums if heated and thermo controlled properly. If the room temperature is kept in control and the heat lamp within the vivarium keeps the hot spot ample while providing a cool end, there is no problem. The reason some keepers are quick to throw the tired, old line of fish tanks are for fish is because they haven't seen a converted aquarium set up properly or believe that it can be done. It just takes a lot of work in southern or lower eastern Australia to control the temperature gradient accurately in a all glass terrarium. But just look at many styles of URS vivariums available for reptiles, which are top to bottom all glass. Again if you know what your doing with proper hides and temperature reptiles will thrive.


----------



## Riggsy (Mar 12, 2011)

I used glass tanks for a few years and never had a problem. The trick is using a big 80watt coloured spot light at one end for the heat lamp. With a cage of course.


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 12, 2011)

ok cool i think ill go with the normal tank as there are people saying its fine each to there own i guess


----------



## -Peter (Mar 13, 2011)

ozziepythons said:


> Converted fish tanks can make appropriate reptile vivariums if heated and thermo controlled properly. If the room temperature is kept in control and the heat lamp within the vivarium keeps the hot spot ample while providing a cool end, there is no problem. The reason some keepers are quick to throw the tired, old line of fish tanks are for fish is because they haven't seen a converted aquarium set up properly or believe that it can be done. It just takes a lot of work in southern or lower eastern Australia to control the temperature gradient accurately in a all glass terrarium. But just look at many styles of URS vivariums available for reptiles, which are top to bottom all glass. Again if you know what your doing with proper hides and temperature reptiles will thrive.


 
The URS "Terrariums" have mesh vents front and side. The URS vivs are either plastic or timber with glass doors. Aquariums have no vents so could cause humidity problems for some species.
But yes, each to their own, a well cared for tank shouldn't have any real problems. Just make sure the new lid is very secure.


----------

